# A great camera for the price



## jrc (Feb 27, 2008)

Today my new camera came a Fuji S700 for $189.  I got it to get better photos and I see it will.


----------



## gketell (Feb 27, 2008)

nice picture!!  Great color balance and the lighting is perfect.  

Great job and great pen!
GK


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2008)

I love your pens, as usual, but the photographic improvement is wonderful!  Congratulations! [8D]


----------



## jrc (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## gketell (Feb 27, 2008)

YAY!!! You can finally take pictures that do your pens justice!!  Congrats!!

GK
ps  you are just a TINY bit out of focus on the tip of the ultra cigar.  Maybe just a little less angle on the  pen.


----------



## R2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Photos! Congrats on the find!


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm trying to take close-ups with my Fuji S5000 with no luck.  I set it to macro but do I need an x4 or x10 filter I hear talk about or maybe a light box?  I can turn a pen but I am lost when it comes to photography and the settings for a good clear picture.  [?][?][?]


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Jim,
   what set-up are you using. I got the same camera for the wife for christmas, but I'm not take good with it yet.


----------



## jrc (Mar 7, 2008)

http://alzodigital.com/online_store/alzo_100_tent_kits.htm


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Jim, but I meant the camera settings you are using.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless you have exactly the same lighting setup and place your lights exactly as Jim does, knowing the exposure data won't do you a lot of good.


----------



## jrc (Mar 10, 2008)

It is set on auto.  In the past with my old camera I use to change settings but I allways got the best photos on auto


----------

